# f-150 heavy duty payload package



## EXO (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a mouthful to say...

Anyone try one of these things out or running one full time? Supposedly can handle payload up to 3200 lbs in a half ton.

Or is this a marketing gimmick so they can claim "best in class"?


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an '11 ecoboost with the max tow package. It's my personal truck, so the only thing it really tows is our 20' boat. Does a great job. I do love the pick up of a turbo though. This is my first turbo vehicle, and it makes driving my wife's expedition feel like a bus. Sorry I don't have much work experience with it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EXO said:


> That's a mouthful to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a gimmick. The trucks payloads now are being tested under a SAE standard so that they can't claim capacities they can't handle. The f150 gained a big boost in payload due to the weight saving and aluminum body which means you get more payload.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We had it on an '04 f150. What they claimed at the time was true. 

We have 2 ecoboosts now. Both with hd tow pachages. Slightly different gearing. Both are champs. It really depends on how much you plan on loading it. I tow more than I carry and in drive a lot. breaking down costs and comfort the f150 was a no brained.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

That is impressive if it's true.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a new aluminum F-150 that was involved in a 15 mph collision on one of our job sites. Just food for thought.


----------



## EXO (Apr 13, 2014)

ouch. what did he run into? that sheet metal crumpled like its nothing


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like he caught the lower corner of a gravel truck box or something similar.. I wonder how it would've faired if the impact was 1 foot lower, catching the bumper/frame. It looks like it just caught the fluffy part of a vehicle


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow. That looks like a full speed head on collision.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Collision tests on alloy have shown it to handle the impact better than steel. The more damaged the body can't absorb the less impact there is to your body. I think it was recently tested as the safest truck on the road.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> This is a new aluminum F-150 that was involved in a 15 mph collision on one of our job sites. Just food for thought.



Did he drive into a d8 driving the other way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

pizalm said:


> Did he drive into a d8 driving the other way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea he said the truck was only going 15 mph. The other truck was going 85. :whistling:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I have an 05 f150 heavy half. Carries a ton without much issue.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

mrcharles said:


> This is a new aluminum F-150 that was involved in a 15 mph collision on one of our job sites. Just food for thought.



Do share what was hit...15mph isn't that fast...


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say it looks like it hit a Tundra, but when I looked close I'd say that was probably from a Tacoma:whistling


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know. I ran over a big pile of dog turds before and it didn't do any damage :blink:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

No kidding it was hit by an international older f150


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

^ not sure why my iPhone added international.... The truck in the picture was hit by an older model f150


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Collision tests on alloy have shown it to handle the impact better than steel. The more damaged the body can't absorb the less impact there is to your body. I think it was recently tested as the safest truck on the road.


This is 100% correct. The more a vehicle can "crush" is the goal. Making slow speed accidents much more expensive but that crush starts to dissipate the Kinetic engery from the collision and especially the energy to the driver. What injuries a person is the Delta V, which is a sudden change of direction upon a person. This Delta V can make organs impact parts of the body and also tear blood vessels and arteries, let alone the possible impact of the brain on skull or serious neck injuries.

So the more energy the vehicle can absorb and dissipate, the better off we are. The big problem has been the motor, can not make that crush. So that's why the motor is suppose to break at the motor mounts, fall towards the ground and actually slide under vehicle, that's the plan anyway. 

More vehicles to the junk yard but if that makes my wife and kids safer, I am good with it.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

I came across this while doing a search for something. I know its old, but figured I'd chime in in case someone else happened to come across it. The "Heavy Duty Payload" and "Max Tow" packages are different. The HD payload has a thicker frame (.150 compared to .100 or .110, 7 lug wheels (6 lug wheels can't handle the rear axle weight rating), 500lbs more bed capacity, upgraded shocks, springs, radiator, a tranny cooler, 3.73s and E rated tires. The trailer tow package and max tow package if added on to that are just bolt ons mostly (class 4 hitch, wiring, tow mirrors, stronger bumper, trailer brake controller and a "tow" switch for the tranny). 

I have a 2011 HD with the max tow, ext cab, 8 ft bed and twin turbo 3.5 and love it. Thing is a beast, tons of power, comfortable ride and decent gas mileage (17 - mostly off highway)


----------



## brsele (Feb 3, 2010)

BFD said:


> I came across this while doing a search for something. I know its old, but figured I'd chime in in case someone else happened to come across it. The "Heavy Duty Payload" and "Max Tow" packages are different. The HD payload has a thicker frame (.150 compared to .100 or .110, 7 lug wheels (6 lug wheels can't handle the rear axle weight rating), 500lbs more bed capacity, upgraded shocks, springs, radiator, a tranny cooler, 3.73s and E rated tires. The trailer tow package and max tow package if added on to that are just bolt ons mostly (class 4 hitch, wiring, tow mirrors, stronger bumper, trailer brake controller and a "tow" switch for the tranny).
> 
> I have a 2011 HD with the max tow, ext cab, 8 ft bed and twin turbo 3.5 and love it. Thing is a beast, tons of power, comfortable ride and decent gas mileage (17 - mostly off highway)


Well I haven't been on this site for a while and thought that this would be a good way to wade in.
FWIW I have a 2013 F150HD with the max tow, ext. cab, 8' box and 5.0. This truck works well for my purposes. Most of the time I don't pull any trailers and rarely have more than 1,000lbs. in the box. The truck doesn't even notice the weight and I get about the same mileage as you in the summer. In the winter the mileage drops to 15. However, when pushed with a big load and/or a big trailer, the mileage drops like a rock. If I were pulling big loads everyday, I would move up to an F250, but as I use it, this truck is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> This is 100% correct. The more a vehicle can "crush" is the goal. Making slow speed accidents much more expensive but that crush starts to dissipate the Kinetic engery from the collision and especially the energy to the driver. What injuries a person is the Delta V, which is a sudden change of direction upon a person. This Delta V can make organs impact parts of the body and also tear blood vessels and arteries, let alone the possible impact of the brain on skull or serious neck injuries.
> 
> So the more energy the vehicle can absorb and dissipate, the better off we are. The big problem has been the motor, can not make that crush. So that's why the motor is suppose to break at the motor mounts, fall towards the ground and actually slide under vehicle, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> More vehicles to the junk yard but if that makes my wife and kids safer, I am good with it.


This is a little old now. But I was always thinking those "old tanks" would fare better than these new "plastic" cars. 
Not so much anymore. At least the drivers cockpit stayed in tack.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the 7 lug Heavy Duty 150 Super Cab 8' bed w/tow package. 5.4 Triton. Loaded with all my tools I get 14-15 mpg. Towing my loaded camper I get around 10 with all my tools still in there.

It's pretty close to a 250


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

7 lug wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Yup, go figure.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> 7 lug wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ford used them on the f250 for a few years. Really odd ball rims.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I had forgotten that and was kind of snickering- I have 7 lug hubcaps on my 8 lug e350 van.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Mordekyle said:


> 7 lug wheels?
> 
> 
> > Yes. Drain field contractor I know bought a new 4x4 7 lug super cab last year. Didn't know they still sold them. Mines 10yrs old.
> ...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Mordekyle said:
> 
> 
> > 7 lug wheels?
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Big Shoe said:
> 
> 
> > Mordekyle said:
> ...


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

The 7 lug started when Ford had the standard duty or light duty F-250 and had the 7700 series F-150. I looked around for aftermarket and found 1 wheel in silver or black. Its ridiculously tough to find a good used wheel if something happens, so if you tag a curb or somehow damage one, you're probably going to have to order one from the dealer for hundreds of dollars.  I have NO clue why they didn't just use 8 lug instead


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Good thing I have a spare. :jester:

Buying nice wheels went right out the window when I popped a hubcap off for the firs time. :no:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

BFD said:


> The 7 lug started when Ford had the standard duty or light duty F-250 and had the 7700 series F-150. I looked around for aftermarket and found 1 wheel in silver or black. Its ridiculously tough to find a good used wheel if something happens, so if you tag a curb or somehow damage one, you're probably going to have to order one from the dealer for hundreds of dollars.  I have NO clue why they didn't just use 8 lug instead


Im running an '03 7700 right now, 5.4 with the 7 lugs. Every part is screwy, brakes are different from the 150, but aren't the same as the 250, its a good truck but a pain to find parts for.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, thankfully I still have a spare but I have the aluminum wheels with a steel spare. Right after I bought it I went looking online for wheels and then it asked if I had the HD package, when I clicked yes, all of my options disappeared :sad:


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

PatChap said:


> Im running an '03 7700 right now, 5.4 with the 7 lugs. Every part is screwy, brakes are different from the 150, but aren't the same as the 250, its a good truck but a pain to find parts for.


How can they make money off crap like that? Why not just adapt the F250 front and rear end to streamline it? I just don't get what they were thinking


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

When I was working for the tire shop in town I called one of the auto parts stores (small remote town, remember) and asked how long it would be to get a brake rotor for one of those things. They actually had one on the shelf. I about fell over.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't have any problems with parts.........Most places are familiar with them. I never new to cal it the 7700 model. 

Always mention the 7-lug. Sometimes I've got the deer in headlights. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I don't have any problems with parts.........Most places are familiar with them. I never new to cal it the 7700 model.
> 
> Always mention the 7-lug. Sometimes I've got the deer in headlights. :laughing:


My father had an old Ford one ton that use to be a UHaul. It has a 330HD engine in it. Most parts guys would just say there was no such thing.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I have the 7 lug Heavy Duty 150 Super Cab 8' bed w/tow package. 5.4 Triton. Loaded with all my tools I get 14-15 mpg. Towing my loaded camper I get around 10 with all my tools still in there.
> 
> It's pretty close to a 250


That's what I'm running. Pulled my 25' deckover trailer home yesterday loaded with around 10,000#. Ran down the 4 lane at 65-70 mph with no issues.


----------

